# Aster 'Frank S' restoration



## AustinFrankS (Jan 5, 2011)

I have recently acquired a Frank S which I will be refurbishing soon - the engine is in great shape (appears to have only a little run time) however the pistons and reverse valve are frozen (presumably from congealed oil.)

I anticipate needing a new set of rings and seals - not sure exactly until I take apart. *Any suggestions to freeing up frozen pistons and valves on Aster engines?* Anything else I should focus attention to while refurbishing an Aster steam locomotive??

The series of articles Getting Started with Frank S. are GREAT!

I have searched and I have come across an email thread below which is very informative - but additional info and references (diagrams?) would be most appreciated.

Live Steam Forum/Topic: LGB Frank S

Many thanks for any info you all have the time to provide.


----------



## Mark Scrivener (Jan 7, 2008)

I encountered the same issue when I purchased a used Frank S several years ago....I just tried searching the archives for a thread I posted on the subject with no luck...but here is what I did: 

I disassembled the engine completely and used solvent and a plastic scraper to remove the gunk (sorry, don't recall what solvent I used, probably simple green or denatured alcohol). I was able to purchase new gaskets and piston rings from Aster, but a dollar bill will work fine for the gaskets. I did not have a manual for dissasembly, but didn't need one, the engine is very simple. I even left all the pieces sitting in bins for months before re-assembling and had no problems putting it back together. 

The Frank S is a fantastic running little engine and a joy to operate. Take your time, take everything apart, clean, do any restoration or dress up you want, put her back together, and enjoy.


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

You can use a hot air gun to warm the cylinders and steam chests and then ease out the valves and pistons.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Be sure to let us know how you make out and what you find/did to get it going. My second Frank S is in exactly the same condition. It's been in the box since it was manufactured. 

Rod, are you joining us in Mississippi?


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations on the purchase of a Frank-S. It is a great little loco. It was my first live steamer, as it was for at least a half dozen others I know of. She can pull a great number of good looking, inexpensive trains...



















Even a Christmas train...


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dave, Yes I will be there this year. See you then.


----------



## AustinFrankS (Jan 5, 2011)

Many thanks for the helpful responses. I will let you know what success/luck I have!


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

And we used to lash them together at Diamondhead...


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't recognize the track in the photo. It must be really early DH? Any further info?


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce,

I think it was in the '97 or '98 time frame. It was before they put the fence around the pool. I believe it was Walt Schwatz's track. It was before we had the high track. 


When we first tried it we thought we could do it without hooking them together, with my Frank S in the lead, since it was radio controlled. Wrong! It looked like a Keystone Cops fire drill. 


The Aster project manager for the Frank S was there. I'm trying to remember his name. I think it was Inoue-san. He said, "You Americans are crazy." I told him we agreed, and we were proud of it.


----------



## AustinFrankS (Jan 5, 2011)

Some success from a live steam newbie. Many thanks for the suggestions provided.

First off, I wanted to avoid breaking down the engine by taking some action that hopefully was not too damaging to the engines mechanical integrity. Please let me know what mistakes if any I made.

What I did (reverse valve and the pistons completely frozen in an engine that appears to be in excellent shape):

· Fill both the condensate tank and the oil tank with an oil penetrate (Liquid Wrench) and let sit several days 
· Open the pistons (top) set engine on end and let oil penetrate sit in cylinders and valve portals for several days

No luck, reverse valve and the pistons completely frozen.

· Place engine on a red brick, set on brick a cookie tray and then place on top of wood stove (watching so that engine did not get too hot and melt plastic parts)
· When very warm, flushed/rinsed the condensate tank and the oil tank with penetrating oil (good news, residual oil was green) 
· Placed engine back on wood stove and let get very warm 

Some luck, reverse valve easily moved however the pistons remained completely frozen.

· Placed engine back on wood stove and let get very warm
· Remove engine from stove, set on end and let penetrating oil sit in cylinders, spray penetrating oil into cylinder valve portals and let sit several hours
· Placed engine back on wood stove and let get very warm
· Repeat

Finally success, reverse valve and the pistons freely moving again!

As a final step, of my attempt to refurbish I de-scaled the boiler flushing several times with a hot 50/50 white vinegar/water solution, letting the solution set a period of time before rinsing with hot water. Not that the scale was bad, but thought not a bad idea to really getting the steam engine cleaned out.

Next steps, procure cylinder gaskets, steam oil, butane; then a test run. 

So, what else do I need to consider before steaming up the first time?


----------



## Two Blocked (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi Tom, thanks for the memories! That's how we met in 1995. We both were new to the hobby and we each had a brand new Frank S. One of those in that pictured lash-up is mine. 
The Aster rep that you wrote of was Mr. Toyoki Inoue. For over 20 years he was Aster's "commercial man" to the English speaking countries. He traveled the world pitching Aster steam models, and also translated all those kit instructions into English. The only kit, at that time, that he did not pitch nor do the translation for, was the C-56 0-6-0 kinda slope back utility/mixed use locomotive Aster decided not to release that loco to the English speaking world. I know of only two that made it here, but I'm sure that a couple of others snuck in too. 
I lost track of Toyoki about eight years ago when he retired from Aster. There was a young English speaking woman that filled in for him for a couple of years, and we met her at Diamondhead.
The designer of the Frank S. and many other Aster locomotives was Mr. Sastaki. He spoke no English and, despite Toyoki's urgings, he never visited Diamondhead. Sadly he passed on about ten years ago.
I am Unit Shopping my umpteenth Frank. I have only parts of the puzzle, and as here we are 22 years later, many spares are no longer in the system; needed parts must be fabricated. 
In my opinion the Aster/LGB Frank S. is the best designed Aster live steam locomotive ever. Mr. Sastaki had the rank beginner in mind [me]. it has the lowest parts count of any locomotive in its class, it is nearly bullet proof, and at its post 1995 adjusted price it is still the biggest bargain small scale live steamer in the hobby. One can still get a NIB specimen for under US$1.5K. In 1989 LGB wanted US$2.4K and change for one!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Two Blocked on 10 Jan 2011 11:07 PM 
Hi Tom, thanks for the memories! That's how we met in 1995. We both were new to the hobby and we each had a brand new Frank S. One of those in that pictured lash-up is mine. 
The Aster rep that you wrote of was Mr. Toyoki Inoue. For over 20 years he was Aster's "commercial man" to the English speaking countries. He traveled the world pitching Aster steam models, and also translated all those kit instructions into English. The only kit, at that time, that he did not pitch nor do the translation for, was the C-56 0-6-0 kinda slope back utility/mixed use locomotive Aster decided not to release that loco to the English speaking world. I know of only two that made it here, but I'm sure that a couple of others snuck in too. 
I lost track of Toyoki about eight years ago when he retired from Aster. There was a young English speaking woman that filled in for him for a couple of years, and we met her at Diamondhead.
The designer of the Frank S. and many other Aster locomotives was Mr. Sastaki. He spoke no English and, despite Toyoki's urgings, he never visited Diamondhead. Sadly he passed on about ten years ago.
I am Unit Shopping my umpteenth Frank. I have only parts of the puzzle, and as here we are 22 years later, many spares are no longer in the system; needed parts must be fabricated. 
In my opinion the Aster/LGB Frank S. is the best designed Aster live steam locomotive ever. Mr. Sastaki had the rank beginner in mind [me]. it has the lowest parts count of any locomotive in its class, it is nearly bullet proof, and at its post 1995 adjusted price it is still the biggest bargain small scale live steamer in the hobby. One can still get a NIB specimen for under US$1.5K. In 1989 LGB wanted US$2.4K and change for one!

Kevin
Toyoki was very active when we last visited Aster this summer (as he state at age 60 had to retire by Japan regulations). Noriko Yamaguchi is the oversees contact and Yamaoto Yasuko is the keeper of all the treasures in the storage rooms.


As for an Frank S, it has been a favorite of ours:


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, Mr Sasaki is still very much with us.! He is the real genius at Aster and now well into his 70's. A true artist as well as an accomplished engineer and he is always looking for new ways to improve and develop the performance and appearance of Aster's creations. 
He is the designer of most of the iconic Asters and responsible for 8 of the 9 models I have commissioned from Aster for the UK market. 
Andrew


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By AsterUK on 11 Jan 2011 05:06 PM 
Charles, Mr Sasaki is still very much with us.! He is the real genius at Aster and now well into his 70's. A true artist as well as an accomplished engineer and he is always looking for new ways to improve and develop the performance and appearance of Aster's creations. 
He is the designer of most of the iconic Asters and responsible for 8 of the 9 models I have commissioned from Aster for the UK market. 
Andrew

Andrew
I do not recall meeting him the last we all met this past summer.... Glad to hear that such a talent is helping those with steam habits!


----------



## Two Blocked (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey Charles, where was that photo snapped? Do you have a shot of "just" the loco? I think that I like the livery.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Two Blocked on 11 Jan 2011 07:12 PM 
Hey Charles, where was that photo snapped? Do you have a shot of "just" the loco? I think that I like the livery. Kevin
Prior photo was at the Morris Arboretum just outside Philadelphia/Chestnut Hill area at a Paul Bosse layout 

Yes, it is a great conversion of the original to an Americanized version:
Prior to the weathered road warrior look


----------



## Mark Scrivener (Jan 7, 2008)

Kevin, 

you mention many parts are no longer available and must be fabricated. I'm actually planning to make some "enhancement" parts for the Frank S, and since I have a CNC mill and happen to be a big Frank S fan, if there are parts I can help you or other Frank S owners with, please let me know. I've already cut a few small parts for my Frank and have plans for many more, including a full working Walschaerts reverser which will replace the piston reverser and dress up the running gear considerably. 

These are great little engines and they deserve to be kept in service.


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark and all

Before you go to a lot of effort making parts for Frank S, please ask Aster via Hans in the US or me in the UK for what you want. Aster have some parts but not everything and you may get lucky. Most of the spares went to LGB but it is worth asking in case they still have that vital part you require. 
Andrew


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Andrew, AFAIK, LGB never had any spares for the Frank, Aster kept it all (but they are nearly all gone now). Charles, the correct spelling of the lady's name is Yamamoto, Yasuko. She has many duties beyond keeping the treasures, such as running them at the shows. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Mark Scrivener (Jan 7, 2008)

Andrew, 

Thank you. I know you and Hans have provided parts for numerous Frank's, including mine - it is amazing Aster can still support these engines more than 15 years after they were built. 

The parts I have been making are not stock, but attempts to make it more like what Aster would have built if LGB wasn't involved. My main focus has been re-designing the Walschaerts so the reversing lever works as intended, and the piston reverser can be removed. The Nikki and Frank S are some of my favorite locomotives and I can't help trying to make the Aster Frank S more like the prototype. 

Now there is an idea for you - Aster could re-introduce the Frank S, either as a starter engine, or re-designed as a fine scale highly detailed engine. So many engines, so little time...


----------



## Mark Scrivener (Jan 7, 2008)

BTW - for all you fans of this prototype....(all are posted as links since they are not mine): 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nekOhgvtUYo - great video of Nikki+Frank S on a winter run 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/76/HF_110_C_Frank_S_Jagsttalbahn_19830723.jpg - German Wikipedia photo of Frank S, under the HF 110 C Locomotive entry (Frank S is a HF 110 C) 
http://www.dampfkleinbahn.de/Loks/Lok 4_1.jpg - great photo of Nikki (another famous HF 110 C) from the website dampfkleinbahn.de 
http://www.buntbahn.de/modellbau/viewtopic.php?t=2448&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=260 - a scratch build thread of a HF 110 C from the German site buntbahn.de 

BTW - I don't read German, but Google does an OK job.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By Mark Scrivener on 12 Jan 2011 08:22 PM 
[...]
Now there is an idea for you - Aster could re-introduce the Frank S, either as a starter engine, or re-designed as a fine scale highly detailed engine. So many engines, so little time... 
Mark, I hate to disillusion you but this will not happen. Consider Mr Reppingen instead, Zubi http://www.reppingen.de/dmrlokserien/oebb89801/index.html


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark,

Thanks for the info. I am pleased to hear you are making parts to update the model. Please keep us informed.

Andrew


----------



## Ger  (Jan 13, 2009)

How to remove dried oil from metal. 

I read a tip years back that Hoppe's No 9, sold to clean guns, removed old dried oil from tools. 

I have used it for years to remove dried oil from my machine tools and steam engines. It works great. 

A bottle will last a long time. 

Gerald Pierce


----------

